# New Member, new boat



## Whitaker201 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello noobie here and I have a question about a new to me 92 Tracker Pro17/ 60/40 Evinrude jet. What type of performance should I expect out of it? Right now the intake grate is bent up and it looks like the impeller's leading edge is rounded. Also the boat has 4" of setback with the riser plate. I know I need to remove the grate and staighten the individual veins and need to sharpen the impeller and that will help, but what should I expect out of this combo? Also how do I know what jet assembly is on the motor?


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 5, 2013)

:LOL2: So you are learning to drive a Jet boat. And what set of tools to take with you on EVERY trip! :LOL2: 

You have to get the bent (Situationisly re-disributed) parts down and replace them.
Then, get a "Rake" for taking those nasty small pebbles out of the intake fence.
Another "Rake" for pulling Weeds out of the Intake fence.

Sombody's probably written a book on *"do's & dont's"* of Jet boating. 
I would never waste any more time with one, to be perfectly frank.

I had experience with a 40 Hp Johnson on a AL boat, and owned a 19' AL with a Four Cylinder inboard (British) engine and three speed jet. You need room for some extra fuel if you go off up a river somewhere.
I liked them for what they could do, but on the other hand, we went more places and caught more fish in our Prop boats. Believe it or not, you probably wont need much of an Anchor. A long pole to stick in the ground should work. 

What kind of performance?
An outboard Jet will turn pretty good but not like an Outboard. They are slow to accelerate. The speed drops off pretty quick too.

In long waves out on a lake, you'll lose "Suction" and the speed will drop back to 10 Mph as you dive off a wave. Then you have to build the speed back up again.

In Riffle water, just over the rocks and sand in a fast river, it will go up stream at an AWSOME speed. You wont be able to see the Rocks etc fast enough the first trip through.

Remember the Jet's don't turn like the Outboards do!
So on your way up stream, *DO NOT* Hug the inside of a corner. You might meet an Air-boat coming down stream. Them things are always out of control.
On your way downstream, learn to cruise at low RPM's untill you get into the very shallow Rocky bottom. Then hit the throttle if you can see far enough ahead of you.

I can't give you 20 years of experience here, but your gonna get the first 10 years of experience in that very first trip.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey newbie,your at the right place. Don't let the thud disillusion you about jets. You may or may not like that combo. Personally,I would not like to run a jet on a boat with a keel. In my opinion, jets work best with flatbottoms. As far as going places,I can go anywhere my buddies go with their prop boats. But, they would never ever attempt to go where I take my jet. Not knowing the weight of your boat,I would guess it would run in the neighborhood of 25-35 mph. I would also venture to say, that having keel,cornering should be substainially better than my flat. Also,I carry the usual assortment of wrenches,a socket set,pliers,grips,electrical connectors and crimpers,extra drain plugs. The usual tools any boater would have on any boat. With that said,I will never give up my jet. We enjoy fishing the rivers around St.Louis that very seldom see a prop boat. I also take it to lakes such as Lake of the Ozarks,Table Rock,Bull Shoals, KY Lake,etc. Pretty much anywhere that has a ramp.


----------



## semojetman (Apr 5, 2013)

Jets are a creature of their own, but the benefits are awesome.I run my jet all over rivers that a prop boat won't make it a hundred yards from the ramp

hardest thing to get used to is the steering of a jet.
just play it safe for awhile and get used to your boats characteristics andyou'll do great


----------



## Whitaker201 (Apr 6, 2013)

I have used this boat a few times in the past before I bought it. I bought it from my Uncle. The handling is a bit different but not bad. This is my Great Miami River boat to get me to places that my Stratos 201xl will not get to.

I think right now it will only run about 15mph with two guys in it and a little bit of fishing tackle, but I am not sure. It has been about 2 years since I have ran it.

I have read the setup page on outboardjet and it looks like the foot is set even with the bottom of the hull. I am going to try to get it out tomorrow after I try a new prop on my Stratos. I will try to have some updated info about the jet then.


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 7, 2013)

For many years I went to Tech School in Dayton and finally down at Miamis burg.
Us guys from the pacific Coast used to laugh at the Miami river. 
We didn't laugh at Hi Water though. Duck your head as you go up river! :lol:


----------



## Whitaker201 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey Thud, I live in Miamisburg. I had to move some rocks around to use the ramp and launch the jet yesterday. It took a while to get her started since she has sat for over a year but after that it ran good. It gps'ed at 20mph running up river and 24mph back down river.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Apr 8, 2013)

S&Mfish: The boat is not a flat bottom but it pretty close at the back.
Transome pic






Trimmed down foot height





Yes that is a diamond plate holeshot plate I made for the 4" spacer/raiser plate. And now I know I should have made one from the bottom of the hull to the jet foot instead. #-o


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 8, 2013)

Ahhhh.... Miamisburg in August.  
I absolutly loved all the History around that western Ohio area. 
I hope they got the River cleaned up when the 'Cash' left town. Everybody blamed the pollution on us and the Factory in Dayton. :evil: 


That 'rake' I was talking about is to clean that foot. You've done well to move the Foot back so you can reach it to clear foliage and Rocks that get jammed in there.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Apr 10, 2013)

The river is fairley clean but the good jobs are getting harder and harder to find around Dayton.

Does a flat head screw driver count as a rake? :lol:


----------



## semojetman (Apr 10, 2013)

Whitaker201 said:


> The river is fairley clean but the good jobs are getting harder and harder to find around Dayton.
> 
> Does a flat head screw driver count as a rake? :lol:



same rake i have, it works on merc, suzukis, yamahas, you name it


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 11, 2013)

Yup Flat head screw drivers, other handy things too.
We built several rakes.
The one I liked best had three tines. Much like a garden rake.
The long curved handle on the rake made it easier than jumping into that 50 degree water with a screwdriver in your hand. :lol: 

Long tines to get the Grass and Weeds out, and shorter tines to yank little rocks stuck in the grate.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Apr 11, 2013)

The screw driver is going to have to work for now.

Alright guys this boat is going to have to sit for a couple weeks. I have a couple tourny's coming up and a trip to KY Lake, but when I get some time I am going to take out the gates to straighten them, sharpen the impeller, check the spacing, and check the liner for wear. Anything else you think I should do to the jet?


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 11, 2013)

I hate to sound too cautious. Especially since you are a denizen of Dayton where the best Machinest and Inventors of the U.S. came from. =D> 
However, if that Jet Prop is too ugly  after you get done with the Grinder and File, you might consider balancing it :LOL2: 

Now get up there and win some money so you can afford to pay somebody to fix that thing! :mrgreen:


----------



## Whitaker201 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a little bit of a machinist background. A little manual work and some CNC. Now I work with CAM software.

I was planning on checking the impeller on the ole trusty nail on the wall for mower blades to try to keep it close to being balanced. Not real sure if it will be noticeable unless it is waaaaaay off. Is there a better way to check it without any specialized tools?

I sure hope we can win a little spending money. One thing is for sure is we will give it hell trying to!


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh Very Bright Dude! :mrgreen: I sure wish I could do that CAM stuff.
Your a CAM mechanic eh?

The nail wont work on something that small Diameter, and too much Mass in all four directions.
I don't know how they actually do it, but I'd bet it involves a Computer and some lazers.

Go on, catch some Dollar bills, get your photo on the podium for an avatar.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have my moments....but most are dimly lit.  It is like anything else, it takes time and practice.
CAM mechanic? Nah more like Peggy from the American Express comercials! :lol: 

That is what I figured too. It would have to be WAAAAAY off before you could tell on the nail.
I would guess some kind of light weight tire balancer deal but it could be a lazer scanner or inspection arm but that seems like overkill and a slow method.

That is what we are hoping for! Thank you Thud.


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 15, 2013)

Your Welcome Peggy :LOL2:


----------

